# Oreo.



## PaytonSkillman (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello, I’m new here and know a lot of y’all know a lot about animals. I have 2 goats: Brownie and Oreo. They are approximately 4-6 month old Nigerian dwarf and Spanish cross. Oreo has been have this soft serve ice cream stool but brownie has been fine. We just bought them around 2 weeks ago and the lady we bought them from said earlier today that it could be a change in water or feed so we should give them so Gatorade and rice bran. I’m just nervous because we just bought them and I not know what’s going on they’re my babies and I don’t know what to do


----------



## Mariah12 (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes it might be the change in feed  Have you check if he has a fever  if he is acting normal I would recommend giving him goat probiotics to  help his poop get back to normal


----------



## PaytonSkillman (Aug 19, 2021)

He is acting normal, but we don’t have a thermometer. We got some rice bran and Gatorade gave them it because that’s what the girl who works with goats said. He acts like the same old antisocial boy he’s always been. I’m hoping it’s his food that’s making this happen cause we have nothing to know if he has a fevers.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 20, 2021)

They're older for the first possibility, but I recommend seeing if a livestock vet can check for coccidiosis and worms before things can get any more advanced if it is either of those.


----------

